# Light Lemon-Topped Gingerbread...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jul 25, 2002)

Light Lemon-Topped Gingerbread 
Yield: 8 servings. 

1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup whole wheat flour 
1/4 cup molasses 
1/4 cup hot water 
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar 
2 tablespoons shortening 
2 tablespoons fat-free cholesterol-free egg product OR 1 egg white 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
Lemon Sauce (below) 

LEMON SAUCE 
3 tablespoons sugar 
1 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 cup water 
1 tablespoon grated lemon peel 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 

Heat oven to 325 degrees F. Spray loaf pan, 8 1/2 × 4 1/2 × 2 1/2 inches, with cooking spray. Beat all ingredients except Lemon Sauce in medium bowl with electric mixer on low speed 30 seconds, scraping bowl constantly. Beat on medium speed 3 minutes, scraping bowl occasionally.  Pour into pan. 

Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 10 minutes; remove from pan. Serve warm or cool with Lemon Sauce. 

LEMON SAUCE: 
Mix sugar and cornstarch in 1-quart saucepan. Gradually stir in water. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and boils. Boil and stir 1 minute; remove from heat. Stir in remaining ingredients. Serve warm or cool. 

Per Serving: 148 Calories; 3g Fat (20.5% calories from fat); 2g Protein; 28g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 0mg Cholesterol; 124mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Fat; 1 Other Carbohydrates. 


:p


----------

